# Collar training



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Hello everyone! I have a 2 week old Boer show kid and was wondering if it was too early to start walking her on a leash. She has had a collar on for a few minutes before and she didn’t mind at all. 

If it is ok to start walking her with a collar, should I walk her in the pen with her mom or can I take her away for a few minutes? 

I just think it would be good for her to get used to the collar and leash before she gets bigger.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely too young to take away from mom for training. I'd personally wait till older to start training.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Way too young.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I start at about four weeks, putting a collar on in while mom is there and teaching her to lead with the collar. Then I take it off - babies tend to get themselves into tight spaces and too much can happen. I extend the time within the next two weeks, and then teach them to tie and walk out with me without mom.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Ok thanks for the replies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------

